# 1538 turn signal lense



## Bill Erb (Jun 18, 2020)

I mow my pasture in the spring every year. While mowing near the fence with trees, I get too close and knock off the turn lense. I never seem to find them later. The Mahindra dealership wants way too much, as they will sell you the whole assembly instead of just a lense. They don't have the lense separately. I searched the internet and found the assembly exactly like the one on the tractor. The whole assembly costs less than $10.00 and has the lenses, which are removable. These are sold by Peterson, PM, Item no. V313AA on Amazon.
I will attach a photo of the item.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool! That looks like it could have LOTS of uses.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

I had the same issue. Check out my solution. Its untested but I'm hoping it's more effective then going in bare 

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/busted-lights.46463/


----------



## Bob M (Jan 16, 2021)

Bill Erb said:


> I mow my pasture in the spring every year. While mowing near the fence with trees, I get too close and knock off the turn lense. I never seem to find them later. The Mahindra dealership wants way too much, as they will sell you the whole assembly instead of just a lense. They don't have the lense separately. I searched the internet and found the assembly exactly like the one on the tractor. The whole assembly costs less than $10.00 and has the lenses, which are removable. These are sold by Peterson, PM, Item no. V313AA on Amazon.
> I will attach a photo of the item.
> View attachment 58311


Had some thing happen here...dealer wanted $107 for assembly. Lenses will fit each other!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Trim the trees!! I finally broke down and trimmed mine.


----------

